# Blue pearl shrimp photos



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

More Blue pearl shrimp photos ...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow, soon to have babies. any shrimplets igor? btw how big is your tank for them? r u using heater?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Great 2nd shot Igor. You need finer gravel..  It's like they are walking on boulders.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Oooo nice shrimp Igor!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> wow, soon to have babies. any shrimplets igor? btw how big is your tank for them? r u using heater?


I bought only several adults and about a dozen of babies, some of them are very small.

This berried shrimp from pictures has released babies recently. I can't tell how many I have, but I saw at least five.

They live in a dedicated 10g tank with a very low light  I need to do something about it.

No heater, room temperature is 22-24C


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you, guys.

This is a good-quality black gravel, I like it. It's big, that's right.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice pics Igor  Were you planning on selling those in the near future as well? 


Laura


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Sure, as soon as they turn into a big colony 

Meanwhile, there are some yellow shrimps for sale


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

the gravel looks like chocolate to me. yumyum.haha.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> the gravel looks like chocolate to me. yumyum.haha.


How does shrimp look like for you?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

one of my cherry shrimp turn blue awhile ago. exactly look like this.I dunno what cause


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> one of my cherry shrimp turn blue awhile ago. exactly look like this.I dunno what cause


Do you feed it blueberry?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Blueberries heheh
What would be the optimal temperature for blue pearls? Do you find them hearty or sensitive?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Do you feed it blueberry?


maybe becwuse of low temp I dunno


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Igor, where did you get the gravel and how much? Thanks.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Igor, where did you get the gravel and how much? Thanks.


This black gravel is *Marina brand*. I got it from PJ Pets. It cost $7 for 5 lbs or something around this.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I've added one new video of these shrimps here: Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue shrimp videos


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

oh I just love these! love to see them eating like crazy  really nice blue!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow, you must have lots of tanks igor. Just want to ask how many tank you have?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> oh I just love these! love to see them eating like crazy  really nice blue!


Thank you. Adults are quite blue. They need to settle and then they show their colors.

Thanks to Leon, he shared his blue shrimps with me! I have a bigger colony now.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> wow, you must have lots of tanks igor. Just want to ask how many tank you have?


Ha, you asked before. 
I have six aquariums.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

you didnt answer or I just forgot. gudnews you have bluepearls colonies now. mine I have sakura shrimp colonies in the future I recently count they are 50babies or more.lol


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, it's a lot. Great!

With time, they might replace cherry shrimps in people's aquariums


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Do these shrimp mind an alkaline water? Like a higher ph....
What ph do you keep them at?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

How are they doing?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They are growing. 
Leon gave me whole his colony (very generous) to expand mine  As that time I had 3 adult females, but mo males.
I have 4 females and ~4 males now. Two females are currently berried.

These shrimps are cool. Adult females show perfect blue color.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Igor!
I couldnt find your thread on your orange eyed blue tigers that you had in your fluval stratum and I was wondering how yours are doing? Any berried/ or babies yet?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*OEBT are fine*



ShrimpieLove said:


> Hey Igor!
> I couldnt find your thread on your orange eyed blue tigers that you had in your fluval stratum and I was wondering how yours are doing? Any berried/ or babies yet?


They are doing good.
Read more here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=165424 And look at my OEBT videos here.

I had four berried females on some point. I guess it's three berried shrimps now. One of them has already giving birth.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh great! Do you find you get only a few babies or mannny babies from one female ?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Sabrina, I've answered you here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=165431


----------

